

Better Django models - mace
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/os-django-models/index.html

======
bcater
Interesting that they use "type" as a field for the Format class:

class Format(models.Model): type = models.CharField(choices=...

type() is a Python function, so it doesn't make sense to use "type" as a field
name. I found out the hard way that this causes bugs.

